# 2001 Nissan GXE no fuel/no spark help!!!



## nissansrr (Jul 27, 2010)

The car is cranking over but not starting. I checked all the fuse and relay. Changed out the cam and crank sensor. Tried another ECU from another 00 Sentra GXE. I tried hooking up my scanner and is having an connection error to the ecm, so I couldn't read no codes. The car is not getting any fuel or spark. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

r u still having this problem


----------



## nissansrr (Jul 27, 2010)

blackqg said:


> r u still having this problem



problem fixed..


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

may i ask what it was and how u fixed it


----------



## Jtorres1722 (Feb 6, 2011)

nissansrr said:


> The car is cranking over but not starting. I checked all the fuse and relay. Changed out the cam and crank sensor. Tried another ECU from another 00 Sentra GXE. I tried hooking up my scanner and is having an connection error to the ecm, so I couldn't read no codes. The car is not getting any fuel or spark. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks...


Hi there im having the same problem as you I also have the same car a Nissan Sentra 2001 Gxe and is cranking but not start please let me know what your had so I can chek on mine. thx


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Please tell us what the problem was. I have the same symptoms. Can't read any codes and no fuel pump sound when I turn the key on either.


----------

